# buying a 67 and a frame off



## jim w (Jun 23, 2012)

This is my first post, so be gentle. I found a 67 gto in fair condition for 8500. It will need floors and a trunk,engine rebuild, some interior,all the basic things you run it. It has a 400,auto, with a 66 consol, the body has no rust showing, the body lines all line up pretty good, I am thing aqbout a frame off, and was wondering what you guys think about the price, is this too much to pay for one to tear apart? and price of restro i am thinking about 9k, i will do all the work. I am retired so I have time. thanks for all comments


----------



## 67 LeMans 4dr Cpe (Apr 30, 2012)

Well if you do a frame off it will run between 4-8k as im 5500 into my frame off with my 67 lemans and i havent even bought wheels or exhaust yet. but overall you can look to spend between 14-20K for a full frame off resto. Your imagination and budget are the limit.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. :cheers
Why do a frame off if the body is good??
You can replace the floor pans and trunk with the body on the frame.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The price is much too high for a car needing floors and trunk, plus mechanical rebuilding. It sounds like a $3500 car at the maximum, to me. Recently helped a friend do a frame off and we did all the work ourselves except paint....and didn't do an engine overhaul. Starting with a 100% complete, zero rust car that needed no body repair, our cost was about 25,000.....and he already had the car. 9k for the price of the restoration, even with you doing everything, is about 1/3rd what it will actually cost. Parts and materials add up in a hurry. My recommendation: buy a clean, driving/running '67 GTO for 15-30k.


----------



## jim w (Jun 23, 2012)

did not think it would be that much, but after checking prices I think now I would end up with about 15k in it plus the car so maybe I will just try to find a nice driver. already done or a project almost done. the body looked good from what I could tell, with 1 repaint, a couple of small dents,but I would want the eng. rebuilt whitch I could do, and the enterior, but when I started going that far I would just want it better. so I might just stay away. thanks again for the advise


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I am compiling parts now for a Mustang build and am laughing at the prices compared to doing the Pontiac....fact is stuff for our cars costs 3 times what it should in most cases because we are a much smaller segment than other cars. Did all the work including body and paint myself on the Tempest and started with a rock solid no rust, no wreck, no holes, high desert body and frame and am still over 20 into it.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

*I concur*

I'm 3 years into a frame off of a 65 GTO. Doing most of it myself so far, I'm already into it for about $3-4000. I'm most likely looking at another 10, and I paid 10 for the car 16 years ago. 
It's a long story (isn't it always?), but I agree, put the money out, and buy one already done. 
Smart move asking for opinions here, lots of experience in this endeavor.
Also, when you find something you're considering, let us all know, with pics if you can. You will be glad you did.
Best of luck, and keep us in the loop.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sounds like the price of entry is awfully high given the need for floor and trunk replacement. $4500-5000 would be all I'd be willing to give for that kind of car. I have to admit though that I got incredibly lucky when I found my completely original, rust free CA car for $10K. They are out there though, if you work your contacts and are patient.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I just picked up a fairly rust free '67 with wheels and tires and engine rebuilt 400 for 10k. They are out there if you look. I looked for months every weekend and found this in the back of a guys garage covered up.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

If you already know that it needs floors and a trunk, chances are there is a lot more rust lurking behind stainless trim than you know. If the trunk is gone, then the window channels are gone too, and so on. I though mine needed an easy trunk floor and it turned out to be much more.

It's hard to really examine a car that is not yours yet, but see if he will let you take a good close look.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
See if you can get in the trunk and look under the rear window area for rust or previous repairs.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

As a body shop friend of mine says about old cars... "if it looks good, it is most likely bad. It it looks bad, it is REALLY bad!"


----------



## thisclan3 (Mar 21, 2013)

doing a frame off is the passionate side of this< we should all know that dealing with a pontiac will cost more but it also isnt a ford or a chevy and everyone has one of those


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

you may also find front and back window channels rusted out. hows the frame look. whatever your figuring for restore you can add 50-75% more. always is. before you purchase see if the owner has phs docs to see what it was originally.


----------

